# Der schmale Grat...



## Ansgar (25. April 2011)

Tja, da wollten wir doch endlich mal wieder zusammen zum angeln los, meine beiden Kumpels und ich. Mann, was hab ich mich da drauf gefreut. 
Und dank Ostern hatten wir auch keinen Stress bei der Arbeit oder so - alle hatten Urlaub, eigentlich ne super Geschichte. Freitag abend noch geschnackt - Ja, es geht los, alle sind dabei. Letzter Wetter-check: Sieht gut aus. Wenig Swell (also nicht so hohe Wellen), Wind nur 10 knots, sea surface temperature 24 degrees - awesome! Endlich mal wieder den Kingfish spot ansteuern - nachdem die letzten Wochen immer was dazwischen kam :vik:

Als um 6 Uhr morgens der Wecker klingelt sieht es allerdings nicht mehr so super aus. Es regnet in Stroemen! Naja, denke ich - erstmal nen Kaffee machen, was essen und denn schaun wir mal. Aber selbst als ich um 6.30 meine Sachen ins Auto packe sieht es kein bisschen besser aus... Gegen 8 komme ich bei unserem Parkplatz an - das Auto meiner Kumpels ist da (sie sind schon seit 5 Uhr hier) - sie trotzen also dem Wetter. Allerdings giesst es wie aus Kuebeln und ich bleibe noch 20 Minuten im Auto sitzen bevor ich bei leichtem Nieselregen beschliesse mich auf den Weg zu machen. Scheisswetter denke ich. So ein Mist. Fair ist das nicht. Wir hatten uns so gefreut und die ganze Woche war es schoen und ausgerechnet jetzt muss es regnen?? Da lebt man schon in Australien und dann so was. Obwohl das natuerlich unlogisch ist, denn auf das Wetter hat man nun wirklich keinen Einfluss, bin ich enttaeuscht.

Ich nehme den Rucksack und die Ruten aus dem Auto und setze mich in den Kofferraum (hab nen 4WD) um meine Rockfishing boots (Schuhe mit Metallnieten in der Sohle damit man auf den glattten, nassen Steinen nicht ausrutscht) anzuziehen da trifft mich der Schlag! WO SIND MEINE BOOTS?? Ich suche das Auto ab, kann aber keine Boots zu entdecken. 
Hatte Freitag noch mit nem Kumpel 2 andere Kumpel zum Flughafen gefahren - und weil die so viel Gepaeck hatten, mussten wir ein paar Sachen aus dem Auto rausnehmen. Mein Auto ist hauptsaechlich zum Angeln gedacht, daher ist der 7 Sitzer meist ein 2 Sitzer - und ich habe jede Menge Zeug wie Kuehlbox, Matratze und Wechselsachen im Auto. Mein Kumpel half dann wieder beim einraeumen - und dabei muss er die Schuhe vergessen haben. Und ich habe sie heute morgen in der dunklen Garage einfach uebersehen.

FUCK! So ein Mist!!! Ich ueberlege, ob ich wieder nach Hause fahren soll um mit den Schuhen zurueck zu kommen. Das kostet mich 2-3 Stunden return - dann brauche ich fast garnicht mehr wiederkommen. Wow. Jetzt bin ich echt fertig. Ohne die Rockfishing boots ist das lebensgefaehrlich. Selbst bei gutem Wetter ist das ein bisschen fragwuerdig – es sei denn es ist Ebbbe. 
Aber jetzt ist auflaufendes Wasser und zusaetzlich ist alles durch den Regen nass!! Ich kann mir vorstellen, wie es da unten aussieht - Jeder Stein, jede Alge - alles ist absolut klitschnass. Ein falscher Schritt und das geht ab wie auf Glatteis... Ein Kumpel ist neulich auf den nassen Steinen gestuerzt und hat sich die Schulter ausgekugelt – und ein anderer Angler hat sich die Huefte gebrochen und musste mit dem Rescue Helicopter ausgeflogen werden... Und ich muss noch nen Kilometer Steilhaenge rauf und runter ueber Steine klettern um ueberhaupt erstmal zum Angelplatz zu kommen, geschweige denn das eigentliche Angeln!! Wahnsinn... Einfach Wahnsinn. Wow - Der Regen hatte mich schon genervt, aber jetzt bin ich echt fertig.

Ich muss mich wirklich zwingen, mich doch noch auf den Weg zu machen. Ich suche krampfhaft nach einer Loesung. Klebeband umgekehrt um die Schuhe und Sand draufkleben? Kein Klebeband im Auto. Schrauben in die Schuhe schrauben? Keine einzige Schraube irgendwo. Irgendeine Holzkonstruktion? Kannste vergessen. Fuck!!
Ich versuche mich abzulenken: Wird schon gehen, bestimmt kaum Swell (dann ist es nicht ganz so gefaehrlich), Dir wird was einfallen, usw. und mache mich auf den Weg.

Ich pack dann noch die Knie- und Handschoner vom Rollerbladen ein, falls ich falle sollten die mir wenigstens etwas helfen?!

Nach ner Viertelstunde ueber den Trampelpfad kann ich den Ozean sehen. WOW!!! Man was ein Wind - bestimmt 20 Knoten?! Das hatten die doch nicht angekuendigt!! Ueberall Schaumkronen und richtig messy swell (ungleichmaessige Wellen). Das war's denke ich bei mir und setze mich erstmal hin. Da kommt schon wieder der naechste Regenschauer. Ich denke mir, dass meine Kumpel bei dem Wetter bestimmt nicht lange bleiben werden - dann wuerde es vielleicht garnichts machen, dass ich meine Schuhe nicht dabei habe? Ich nehme das Handy und rufe sie an. "Hey, nein - der Wind ist hier nicht so schlimm. Und, ach, der Regen, der kommt und geht. Nicht so wild. Aber der Swell ist messy! Wir bleiben aber noch - mal sehen ob es um die Flut herum (um 13.30) besser wird..." 
Das war also auch nichts - die wollen fischen. Ich auch – vermutlich noch mehr als die, denn die trotzen dem Wetter seit Stunden. Ok - Ich stehe auf und fasse den Entschluss heute als Ausnahme ein bewusstes Risiko einzugehen. Seit fast 10 Jahren fische ich on the rocks. Ich bin nie ins Wasser gefallen - und ich weiss was ich tue. Trotzdem habe ich ein flaues Gefuehl im Magen. „Heute musst Du extrem vorsichtig sein – sonst ist das heute Dein allerletzter Angeltrip“ denke ich bei mir und gehe weiter. 
Nach weiteren zehn Minuten bin ich an einer Steilwand, die ich runterklettern muss. Ich starre kurz in die Tiefe - ca 30 Meter. Ein Fall hier und ich bin weg. Der enge Regenanzug behindert mich beim Klettern - den trage ich hier sonst nie. Ich bin extrem wachsam und vorsichtig - Jeder Schritt wird dreimal ueberprueft und immer erst gesetzt wenn beide Haende irgenwo Halt haben. 
Puh - endlich unten. Jetzt noch nen knappen Kilometer ueber die Steine rauf und runter. Ich krieche teilweise auf den Knien weiter, mache Umwege um rutschige Stellen und mache andauernd Pausen um weiter zu planen. Die Felsen sind hier alle so um die 5 - 10 Meter hoch und liegen hier so unorganisiert herum wie sie von den ueber mir gelegenen Klippen gefallen sind und dann von den Kraeften des Meers hin und her geworfen wurden. Ungefaehr so wie ein Haufen Baukloetze, den man auf den Fussboden fallen laesst – nur mit gigantischen Dimensionen. Ich muss von Felsen zu Felsen springen, mich hochziehen, Spalten ueberspringen und schraege Waende runtergehen. Und dabei  habe ich nen Rucksack von gut 20kg auf dem Ruecken mit all meinen Angelsachen, Wasser, usw. Und 10 Meter unter mir das blaue Wasser.
Normalerweise, wenn es trocken ist, ist das kein Thema und ich gehe hier fast schon ganz normal durch – ich kenne hier jeden Stein. Aber heute schwitze ich trotz der Naesse und Kaelte und bin ziemlich nervoes. Langsam, gaanz langsam gehe ich weiter. Der Regen peitscht mir ins Gesicht. 
Endlich komme ich bei meinen Kumpels an und lasse mich ca 15 Meter vom Wasser entfernt an deren „Base camp“ erschoepft fallen. Der Swell ist ca. 1.5m - was noch ok ist - aber wirklich messy und aus allen Richtungen. Der Wind blaest mir stark ins Gesicht. Meine Kumpels haben eine Rute im Wasser, sind aber sehr zoegerlich und beobachten den Swell. Ok. Hier ist ohne Rockfishing Boots Schluss. Der Weg hierher ok, das kann man machen. Aber bei dem Swell ans Wasser ran - das geht nicht. Eine Welle und ich bin im Wasser. Was nun?
Phil hat mich gesehen und kommt rueber - „bisschen messy heute“ brummt er nur. Mark ist weiter vorne am fischen und winkt. Als ich Phil erzaehle, dass ich keine Rockfishing boots dabei habe sagt er nur „Dammi! Muss ein ziemlich schwieriges Unterfangen gewesen zu sein hier her zu kommen?“ – und ich kann ihm ansehen, dass er besorgt ist. Er war dabei, als der andere Kumpel sich – an nem trockenen Tag – die Schulter ausgekugelt hat. Und heute ist jeder Fehler potentiell der letzte...

Aber ich habe schon einen Plan. Ich setze mich hin und gehe durch meine Angelsachen und suche den14/0er Jobu Haken, mit dem ich meinen 500Pfund Marlin gefangen habe. Der ist an 3 Meter 150er Schnur gecrimpt. Der ist eh schon rostig und viel zu gross fuer hier. Vielleicht kann ich den unter meine Schuhe binden? Mit dem Metall unter den Schuhen waere mir  viel wohler. Natuerlich besteht die Gefahr, dass ich mir den Haken in den Fuss jage - aber die Gummisohle meiner Turnschuhe sollte das verhindern? 
Die 150er Schnur wird sich ein bisschen aufreiben und veilleicht zusaetzlich Grip geben. Ok, das geht. Dann habe ich noch 2 uralte Stahlvorfaecher mit Drilling aus Deutschland - die benutze ich eh nicht mehr, keine Ahnung warum die ueberhaupt hier drin sind? Naja und dann muessen halt noch 2 meiner Kingfish Vorfaecher mit 6/0er Haken dran glauben. 
Ich binde die Vorfaecher um meine Turnschuhe und piekse die Haken seitlich in die Turnschuhe. Hm, das sieht ok aus. Mal nen Test machen. Ich gehe dichter ans Wasser  rueber zu Mark und trete absichtlich auf einen breiten Flecken von schleimigen gruenen Seegras und versuche zu schlittern. Der Stahl der Haken unter meinen Fuessen frisst sich sofort durch den Schleim und bremst mich ab. Wow. Das ist nicht schlecht. Mark, der mir belustigt zusieht – ob der Tatsache, dass ich hier mit Haken unter meinen Fuessen rumlaufe - ist auch zufrieden und sagt "Das ist nicht schlecht! Gut gemacht!“.
Ok - es ist lange nicht so gut wie meine Boots, aber ich kann es wenigstens wagen. Allerdings will ich so nicht auf die 2m unter uns liegende ca. 3m breite Rock platform runter – mit der auflaufenden Flut branden die Wellen komplett darueber. So sicher fuehle ich mich mit meiner Notloesung nicht. Bleibt mir nur von dem hoehergelegenen Teil 3-4m vom Wasser entfernt zu fischen. Aber selbst dort kommen die Wellen knoecheltief durch und ab und zu kommt eine grosse Welle durch, die den ganzen Platz mit Salzregen ueberschuettet. Phil hat nicht mal ne Rute draussen. Ich weiss ganz genau was er denkt. Das kannst Du vergessen. Hier landest Du nie nen Fisch. Im Leben nicht. Wenn Du denkst Du kannst hier angeln bist Du total verrueckt.  Phil ist derjenige von uns, der am wenigsten Risiko eingeht. Und er wird nicht gerne nass.

Mark hingegen fischt und hat mit seinem Ballon ne richtig gute Drift und das Wasser - das ist tiefblau! Das ist bestimmt 24 Grad. Da muss was gehen. Ich bin hier nicht uber Steine hin und hergerobbt um hier nicht zu fischen. Und Mark, der schon seit 30 Jahren 'on the rocks' fischt, sagt er denkt es ist ok, solange es nicht schlimmer wird. Das hoert sich vielleicht verrueckt an, aber ich denke nicht, das das was ich hier tue komplett lebensmuede ist. Mark weiss was geht und was nicht – und  er wuerde hier nicht fischen wenn er denken wuerde es waere der sichere Tod. Wenn er sagt es wird zu hart, dann gehen wir. Aber solange er glaubt es ist ok, werden wir hier fischen!
Zum ersten Mal habe ich heute ein bisschen Hoffnung. 

Es hat hier keinen Zweck zu blinkern, wie ich es normalerweise machen wuerde. Ich habe auch keine Lust bei dem Wetter hier meine 3 Ruten auszupacken. Hier kann man heute eh nichts ablegen – wuerde nur bei ner grossen Welle in den Ozean gewaschen. Ich werde hier nur mit einer Rute (meiner haertesten Ausruestung) fischen um ueberhaupt ne Chance zu haben hier nen King u landen. Meine Ausruestung ist ne 3.2m 50IBS Rute und ne size 40IBS Multirolle bespult mit 50IBS Schnur. 
Dankeswerter weise sind wenigstens Koederfische einfach zu fangen. Ich lasse den ersten an der Pose raustreiben. Die Pose treibt 30m raus und verschwindet in den Fluten. RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR... die Rolle singt. Mist, gerade hatte ich mich gebueckt um die Schnuere um meine Turnschuhe wieder zu checken. Ich nehme die Rute in die Hand aber nach 10 sekunden stoppt der run und ich kurbel die lose Schnur ein. 
Ein weiterer Koederfisch verschwindet auf aehnliche Weise. Hm, komisch. Vielleicht irgendwelche halbstarken Bonitos oder so??
Mein zweiter Kumpel, der die Sache nur aus der Ferne beobachtete kommt dazu und ich lasse einen neuen Koederfisch raus. Das Float treibt ca 50m. Wir besprechen die Lage und sind der Meinung, dass die Situation stabil ist. Dann kommt eine grosse Welle rein und spritzt uns alle nass und ein Eimer wird ins Wasser gespuelt. Mann, was ein Tag... Echt undankbar....
Dann auf einmal ZACK, RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.... die Rolle kreischt. Ich schiebe die Bremse hoch und habe sofort Kontakt. Die Rute biegt sich beachtlich und die Bremse gibt Schnur frei. Etwas verdaddert rufe ich aus "Guter Fisch, guter Fisch" - und meine Kumpels sind zur Stelle. Mark kurbelt die andere Rute ein, Phil hilft mit dem Harness. Wie in einem Orchester wo alle Instrumente zusammen spielen laufen hier gleichzeitig alle moeglichen Dinge ab und jede Bewegung ist eingespielt. Gut, die Jungs um sich zu haben. 
Trotzdem gibt es eine Schwierigkeit: die einzige chance zu verhindern, dass der Fisch in der letzten Drillphase unter die vor uns gelegene Rock platform schwimmt und die Schnur sprengt ist auf die Platform raus zu gehen. Wenn es ein grosser King ist, ist es quasi sicher, dass genau das das passieren wird. Zu viele Kings vor ihm haben das schon ganz genau so gemacht.
Ich schaue aufs Meer – ok, es sieht nicht zu schlimm aus. Ich springe auf den ueberfluteten Bereich unter uns und fange an zu drillen. Im naechsten Moment trifft eine Welle aus einer ganz anderen Winkel auf die Rockplatform und bricht tobend ueber mich hinein. Ich zwaenge mich in den Felsen hinter mir und greife mit einer Hand hinein. Mark's Hand packt mich von hinten im Ruecken und haelt mich, dann ist die Welle ueber mir. Ich bin komplett im Wasser verschwunden und meine Fuesse werden unter mir weggerissen, aber ich halte mich im Felsen fest. Ich versuche zurueck auf den hoeheren Bereich zu kommen, meine Kumpels reissen mich hoch. Es geht nicht rufe ich aus und schuettel reichtlich Wasser von meinem Regenanzug. Der Fisch ist noch dran und ich nehme die Rute hoch und fange an zu pumpen. Mark sagt: „Das war die erste Welle heute ueberhaupt, die da rueber gekommen ist?!“
Es ist ein guter Fisch... Der Fisch nimmt ca 10 - 20m Schnur aber dann halte ich ihn. Ich pumpe und pumpe, meine Kombo leistet gute Arbeit. "Grosser King" meint Mark. "Hai' meint Phil. Ich hoffe auf einen Thunfisch - ich hatte vorher einen grossen silbernen Lichtreflex unter einer Baitfisch school gesehen.... Aber wie ein Tuna kampft der nicht. Vielleicht ein Cobia? Nach ca 5 Minuten kommt ein grosser graubrauner Schatten unter uns aus der Tiefe. Mich trifft der Schlag – es ist ein Hai! Ein ca. 1.75m langer HAMMERHAI! Der Fisch gleitet heran und taucht unter die Rock platform. Jetzt geht nichts mehr. Die Line haengt vorne an der Platform fest. 
Zack – neben mir springt jemand auf die Platform runter, rennt nach vorn und befreit mit dem langen Gaff die Schnur vom Riff und fuehrt sie um die Platform. Sofort reisse ich die Rute hoch und uebe maximalen Druck auf den Fisch aus um ihn weiter um die Platfom herum zu meiner rechten zu fuehren. Mark hatte genau die Wellen beobachtet und hatte - als es ganz kurz sicher war – sofort gehandelt. Jetzt rennt er schnell vor der naechsten Welle weg wieder auf uns zu und wir ziehen ihn hoch zu uns. 
Der Fisch gleitet majestaetisch heran und taucht unter uns. Ich halte voll dagegen. Keine Ahnung wie der Fisch gehakt ist und warum er nicht laengst das 100er Mono Vorfach geknackt hat, aber ich kann ihm hier keinen Freiraum geben. Ich kann ihm nicht folgen, nicht dicht ans Wasser heran um meine Rute unter der Platform durchzufuehren – wie ich das sonst machen wuerde. Er darf nicht tauchen. It is all or nothing. Ich knie mich hin und blockiere die Rolle. Die Rute reisst herunter, der Fisch nutzt seine eigentuemliche Schaedelform um zu tauchen. Ich halte voll dagegen. Die Gischt spritzt ueber uns und selbst wenn ich den Fisch an die Oberflaeche kriege lassen ihn die Wellen wie einen Korken rauf und runter tanzen. Keine Chance fuer Mark mit dem Gaff. Weiter gehts. Der Fisch taucht 1 – 2m, Mark ruft "bring him up" - ich halte voll dagegen um Mark so kurz wie moeglich den Wellen auszusetzen. Phil beobachtet die Wellen um Mark zu sagen wann er sich wieder kurz auf den unter uns gelegenen Bereich wagen kann. Mark beobachtet nur den Fisch. Der Fisch kommt nicht, aber er kann auch nicht tauchen. Langsam, langsam kommt er hoch. Zieht einen Kreis, noch einen. Phil ruft „Jetzt!“ – Mark springt auf die Platform mit dem Gaff. Das ist ein Risiko. Phil start in die Wellen um zu warnen wenn eine grosse Welle hereinrollt.
Wenn wir hier nicht zu dritt waeren wuerde hier garnichts gehen... 

Der Fisch kommt der Oberflaeche nahe, Mark wagt den Shot und gafft den Fisch perfekt unter der Rueckenflosse. Sofort spring er auf den hoeher gelegenen Bereich. In dem Augenblick reisst das Vorfach. Wir bringen den ca 20kg schweren Fisch vom Wasser weg und schlagen ihn ab. 

Unglaublich. Die Anspannung die selbst bei meinen erfahrenen Kumpels merklich war schlaegt in Erleichterung um. Alle reden durcheinander. Bewundern den Fisch. Machen sich lustig ueber meine abenteuerlichen „rock boots“ heute. Was fuer ein Erlebnis. 
Wir machen ein paar Fotos und sitzen dann nur um den Fisch herum und bewundern ihn. Wir fangen nicht oft einen Fisch von fast 2m – da wir nie auf Haie fischen. Und von Land aus ist das wirklich etwas besonders. Und in den Bedingungen heute den Fisch zu fangen ist unglaublich. Der Regen faellt auf uns, aber wir sind happy.

Meine Kumpels meinten zwar, der Hai wuerde die Fleischwunde vom gaffen ueberstehen, aber ich bin mir da nicht so sicher – und will ihm nicht dem Risiko einer fiesen Infektion aussetzen. Wir haben hier nicht auf Haie geangelt, wollten diesen Fisch nicht – aber ich werde mich nicht selbst beluegen und mir denken „er wird den 6/0er Haken schon wieder los werden. Ich habe ein paar fiese Infektionen bei Fischen gesehen, und das obwohl die ja angeblich die Haken immer so einfach wieder los werden... Die 6/0er Haken sind ca 1mm dick – die rosten nicht mal eben so durch... Und ich komm an den Haken nicht ran. Deshalb hatte ich ihn sofort erschlagen. Ok – das ist meine Verantwortung. Ich muss das mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren diesen schoenen Fisch – den top predator des Meeres – umgebracht zu haben. Ich empfinde absolut keine Genugtuung dabei. Aber ich fuehle mit dem Fisch und ich kann Tiere nicht unnoetig leiden sehen. Wenige Sachen machen mich wuetender als Tierquaelerei. Und ich hasse es nur so „just for fun“ mit Fischen rumzumachen...

Und Mark meint Hammerhead ist sogar ganz ok zum essen. So kriegt jeder ca 4kg. Hammerhead Filet. Sieht gut aus – und ganz ohne Graeten...

Der Swell ist dann sogar mit der Flut um 13.30 wieder zurueck gegangen, der Wind war nachher fast ganz weg und es hoerte auch auf zu regnen. So haben wir dann die letzten 3 Stunden noch in guten Bedingungen fischen koennen. Bei einer weiteren Drift – jetzt mit Circle Hook (die wir fuer Kingfish nicht verwenden) um weitere etwaige Hai Faenge zu vereinfachen – fing ich sogar noch einen 2Kg Salmon und einen 80cm Kingfish. Den Salmon kriegte Mark, den Kingfish ich – so hatte jeder jede Menge Fisch heute. 2 Bonitos die Mark fing hatten einen guten Tag, denn mehr Fisch brauchten wir wirklich nicht. So konnten sie weiter schwimmen.

Der Weg zurueck war dann mit Hilfe der anderen ganz ok (musste die Haken wieder von den Schuhen abmachen – zu viel Risiko beim rumklettern). Wieder beim Auto haben wir dann erstmal nen Kaffee gekocht und Kekse gegessen und bis lange nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit den Tag reflektiert.

Fuer mich hatte der Tag 2 Lehren: 
Manchmal muss man einfach ein kontrolliertes Risiko eingehen um Dinge zu erleben.Kein wahnsinniges Risiko, nichts komplett leichtsinniges – aber ein bedachtes Risiko. Man muss riskieren um zu leben. Als ich heute die Klippen runterstieg habe ich anerkannt, dass ich loslasse. Das ich mich ausserhalb meines Komforts bewege. Aber man kann nicht immer nur innerhalb seines Komfort-Bereiches leben. 

Und wenn man sich auf seine Kumpels verlassen kann und auf seine Erfahrung dann kann man viel mehr als man denkt. Ich denke jemand der nicht genau weiss was er tut oder der keine Erfahrung beim rockfishing hat waere heute verunglueckt. Jedes Jahr sterben viele Menschen beim rockfishing. Vielleicht gilt daher auch eine Umkehr der Lehre: Wenn Du keine Erfahrung hast und keine Kumpel dabei die genau wissen was sie tun: LASS ES. Das ist kein bedachtes Risiko. Das ist Aberwitz und es ist Dummheit. 
Es ist ein schmaler Grad...


----------



## Ansgar (25. April 2011)

*AW: Der schmale Grad...*

Hier noch mal ein Pic for illustration...

PS: Das im Hintergrund - das ist NICHT der Ozean, das ist nur ein kleiner Rockpool )


----------



## Ossipeter (25. April 2011)

*AW: Der schmale Grat...*

Wow, das ist Abenteuer pur und ich danke dir für diesen Megabericht.


----------



## cafabu (25. April 2011)

*AW: Der schmale Grat...*

Wouuuuuu, was für ein Bericht. Ein Traum Erlebnis. Ich hatte die ganze Zeit das Gefühl gleich klingelt der Wecker und ich wache leider auf.
Carsten


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. April 2011)

*AW: Der schmale Grat...*

So etwas Feines am heutigen Morgen, vielen Dank dafür!
Mittendrin statt nur dabei #6


----------



## Nick_A (25. April 2011)

*AW: Der schmale Grat...*

Hi Ansgar, #h

super erzählt !!! Da war man beim Lesen wirklich mitten in der Handlung mit dabei !!! #6

Das Gefühl das Du hattest als Du das Risiko eingegangen bist kann ich gut nachfühlen. Geht mir auch ab und an so (insbesondere hier auf den Florida-Keys) wenn ich wiedermal alleine auf dem Boot bin 10/15 oder mehr Meilen draussen auf dem Meer, Wind von 15 bis 20Meilen und dann teils mehr als 2,5m Welle. 

Jedesmal wenn ich dann meine Schleppköder checken muss (natürlich "voller" bei Trollinggeschwindigkeit), das Boot steuert seinen Kurs "selbst" gerade aus  und ich mich dann auf dem nassen Bootsboden "nach hinten" bewege sage ich mir genau das Gleiche ..... "Mist, verdammte Wellen, jetzt blos keinen falschen Schritt machen, immer vorsichtig bewegen, Bootsbewegungen durch die Wellen ausgleichen, nur nicht ausrutschen .... sonst bin ich hier komplett alleine im Wasser. Keine Boote um mich ´rum...das wäre ein langer (und vermutlich aussichtsloser) Schwimmversuch zurück ans Ufer."|uhoh:

Tja, der schmale Grat...man muss nur hoffen, dass man selbst rechtzeitig erkennt "wie weit man diesen aussen gehen darf"...irgendwann ist da nämlich der Abgrund#d.

Nochmals...TOLL GESCHRIEBEN ! Und Glückwunsch zu den Fängen !#6

Grüße
Robert


----------



## Fischmäulchen (25. April 2011)

*AW: Der schmale Grat...*

Ich würde sagen Du hattest all deine Schutzengel dabei, denn es hätte auch anders ausgehen können. Trotzdem ein schöner hautnaher Bericht!!!!


----------



## guifri (25. April 2011)

*AW: Der schmale Grat...*

Mensch Ansgar, mach keinen Schei.ss! Draht um die Schuhe wickeln...ts ts ts..#d Aber cool zu lesen. Gut, dass du es überlebt hast, sonst hättest du das sicher anders formuliert :q


----------



## ThomasL (25. April 2011)

*AW: Der schmale Grat...*

super Bericht#6


----------



## Ansgar (27. April 2011)

*AW: Der schmale Grat...*

Moin,

danke fuer die Kommentare.

Nick (Robert) - das hoert sich in der Tat nicht so gut an? Immer schoen vorsichtig da... 

Ansonsten war das schon ganz ok. Denk mal noch deutlich im gruen orangenen Bereich 

Schutzengel geht anders 

Hey Guifri: Ja, klar, wenn das anders ausgegangen waere haette ich hier garnicht geschrieben... Aber war ja im Nachhinein alles ganz easy  Ob ich das noch mal machen wuerde weiss ich aber auch nicht 

Also, all the best
Cheers
A


----------



## Champagnermädchen (27. April 2011)

*AW: Der schmale Grat...*

#r

Hallo,

das ist wirklich ein ganz fantastischer Bericht, hat richtig Spaß gemacht den zu lesen, super toll!!!


|wavey:l.g. inka


----------



## daci7 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Der schmale Grat...*

Bomben Bericht!
Da hat men selbst am Computer mitgefiebert! 
Mein Chaos-Labortag ist gerettet 
Danke!
:m


----------



## Ansgar (28. April 2011)

*AW: Der schmale Grat...*

Moin,

freut mich, dass der Bericht Freude macht. 

Muss wirklich meinen Kumpels danken, ohne die Jungs waere das alles garnicht drin. Echt gut wenn man so selbstlose Kumpels hat. Die wissen das eh, aber ich sag denen das am Wochenende nochmal...

ALso, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Living Dead (28. April 2011)

*AW: Der schmale Grat...*

So und nicht anders. Sehr, sehr geiler Tag !

Ich komm dich besuchen....


----------



## Ansgar (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der schmale Grat...*



Living Dead schrieb:


> So und nicht anders. Sehr, sehr geiler Tag !
> 
> Ich komm dich besuchen....




Hehehehe - Ja kannst Du machen :m

Dann sieh aber zu, dass Du im Sommer kommst, sonst geht hier nicht viel... 

Also, all the best
Ansgar

PS: Dieses W/e ging garnichts - 3m Swell... Viel zu riskant... 

PPS: Ich wundere mich mittlerweile schon, warum ich meine besten Faenge immer an Chaos-Tagen habe, an denen eigentlich garnichts gehen sollte?? *Je verzweifelter die Lage, desto besser fang ich???*Siehe meine THemen "Heute war wohl mal wieder so ein Tag" und "Einmal musste es ja so kommen" - und jetzt schon wieder so etwas?? 
Ich glaube, das muss ich bald mal ein Thema zu aufmachen. Das ist doch kein Zufall, sowas???????


----------



## Ansgar (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der schmale Grat...*

Moin 

eigentlich hatte ich gedacht, das war es jetzt mit diesem Thema, aber an einem aehnlichen Spot wie unserem Spot ist gestern jemand ertrunken. Macht jetzt schon 3 Tote in den letzten 2 Wochen von denen ich weiss. 

Um das klar zu stellen: Wir haben gestern und letzte Woche *NICHT*gefischt. Der Swell war > 2m, es war really messy - no chance. Ich habe KEINE AHNUNG, was die da wollten bei den Bedingungen. 

Wie gesagt, es ist ein schmaler Grad...

Cheers
Ansgar


----------



## Reisender (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der schmale Grat...*

Ok, allein bei dem Bericht, hatte ich schon einen Schlaganfall und 2 Herzanfälle....watt eine Tortur da ans Wasser zu kommen !!

Datt ist nichts mehr für mich, ich muß einen graden Weg zum Nass haben....  

Glückwunsch zu so einem schönen ausführlichen Bericht Angar #h


----------

